# One Notebook



## Candide10 (17. April 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

hab mal bei one.de ein Notebook zusammengestellt und das ist im Vergleich zu Fertigen oder zu anderen Konfiguratoren relativ günstig. Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit ONE? Support, Kühlsystem, Lautstärke, Temperaturen, Abmessungen, Verarbeitung und Gewicht. 

Hier die Zusammenstellung:

- ZUB Zubehör One Logo
- PC Baukosten Bau inkl. Kleinteile (Notebook)
- NB Grafik Notebook K73/K56/K33
- NVIDIA Geforce GTX 880M 8192 MB
- NB Prozessor Mobile Intel Core i7-4710MQ 4x 2.5 GHz
- NB Arbeitsspeicher 8192MB DDR3 1600Mhz (2x 4096MB)
- NB 1. Festplatte 500GB 7200upm
- 17 Zoll, 1920x1080
- NB Zusatzakku Inklusive Standard Akku
- NB WLAN Mobile WLAN AC 3160 (802.11b/g/n/ac, Dualband, Bluetooth 4.0)
- NB 1. Laufwerk 8x DVD+RW Brenner
- ZUB Windows Betriebssystem kein Betriebssystem vorinstalliert
- ZUB Garantie Inklusive 12 Monate Hersteller Garantie
- ZUB Service Pakete Inklusive 6 Monate Pickup & Return, Technischer Support


Meine Anforderungen:
Mind. 870M oder 880M
Mind I7-4700mq
8GB Ram 2xSteckplätze
Mind 500GB 7200 upm
17 oder 15 Zoll 1920x1080
ohne SSD -> die kaufe ich selber dazu.

Habt ihr noch Alternativen im Angebot? Wie findet ihr das Angebot? Der 4710mq ist ja relativ identisch mit dem 4700mq oder? Preisrahmen wären max. 1800-2000€. Weis noch nicht genau welche Größe. Er wird für Games wie BF4 und Farcry 3 verwendet, er soll aber auch fürs Studium an der FH herhalten. Deswegen weis ich nicht welche Größe hier besser wäre.


----------



## Apfelringo (17. April 2014)

Eine 500Gb Festplatte ist wohl etwas knapp. Habe auch immer gedacht das reicht, falsch gedacht. Die Spielen werden jetzt immer größer, Teso = 60gb, Bf = 25gb, Cod = 25gb, Titanfall = 25gb dazu noch ein paar hd Filme und Musik und schon ist die Platte voll.


----------



## Candide10 (17. April 2014)

Kauf mir eine 500GB SSD dazu. Dachte auch dass es evtl bissl knapp wird.


----------



## lukas1254 (17. April 2014)

Ja die konfig sieht ganz gut aus 
Mit der festplatte musst du selber wissen Wie Viel du brauchst
Cpu und ram sind auch ausreichend 
Gpu gtx 880m 8192mb ist unnöttig gibts die auch mit 4/2 gb gddr5?


----------



## DKK007 (17. April 2014)

Bei so starker Hardware wie der GTX880m wird der Laptop ein sehr gute Kühlung brauchen und wird dadurch sehr schwer und die Akkulaufzeit wird sehr kurz ausfallen. Wenn du das Gerät täglich in die Uni schleppen willst würde ich 15" und was zwischen 750m - 860m empfehlen.


----------



## Candide10 (17. April 2014)

Hab mich jetzt für 15 Zoll entschieden und mir das so vorgestellt.  Nur da gibt es max 500GB bei 7200 upg. Aber wenn ich mir eine 500GB SSD reinbaue dann sollte das schon passen oder? Der I7 4710 MQ sollte ja ziemlich der 4700MQ sein oder? Hab zu dem nicht viel gefunden.

Das ist das One wenn ich eine 870m reinbaue: - ZUB Zubehör One Logo
- PC Baukosten Bau inkl. Kleinteile (Notebook)
- NB Grafik Notebook K73/K56/K33 6144 MB NVIDIA Geforce GTX 870M Verfügbar ab 30.04.2014	+ 29.99EUR
- NB Prozessor Mobile Intel Core i7-4710MQ 4x 2.5 GHz	+ 114.99EUR
- NB Arbeitsspeicher 8192MB DDR3 1600Mhz (2x 4096MB)	+ 34.99EUR
- NB 1. Festplatte 500GB 7200upm	+ 9.99EUR
- NB Zusatzakku Inklusive Standard Akku
- NB WLAN Mobile WLAN AC 3160 (802.11b/g/n/ac, Dualband, Bluetooth 4.0)
- NB 1. Laufwerk 8x DVD+RW Brenner
- ZUB Windows Betriebssystem kein Betriebssystem vorinstalliert
- ZUB Garantie Inklusive 12 Monate Hersteller Garantie
- ZUB Service Pakete Inklusive 6 Monate Pickup & Return, Technischer Support

Als Alternative hab ich noch diesen hier: http://geizhals.de/eu/msi-gt60-2pc-464xpl-a1084121.html
aber dieser ist nur in Polen erhältlich. Weis nicht inwiefern das einen Nachteil darstellt.

Kostet dann zusammen 1188€ bei nur 3,1 kg.


----------



## lukas1254 (17. April 2014)

Würde doch schon eher die gtx 880m bevorzugen ,da diese immerhin den gk104 vollausbau in sachen ALUs bietet (1536)


----------



## Candide10 (17. April 2014)

Es sind halt über 200€ Aufpreis von 870 auf 880. Rechnet sich das und wie sieht es mit der M290X aus?Ist eigentlich ein großer Unterschied bei einer Festplatte zwischen 5400 und 7200 upm? Wichtig wäre mir auch wie es mit dem Kühlverhalten steht bei One. Hoffe jemand kennt sich diesbezüglich aus.


----------



## SpotlightXFX (17. April 2014)

Ich würde die M290X nehmen , die geht genauso gut ab bzw. öfteren schneller 
ne gute 5400rpm macht ne 7200rpm kaputt. 
Aber wenn man ne HDD gewöhnt ist dann merkt man kein Unterschied


----------



## GuruGurke (17. April 2014)

Moin,

habe vor 4 Monaten ebenfalls ein Notebook bei one.de zusammengestellt und bestellt. kann es derzeit nur empfehlen! betreffend support kann ich dir nur raten one per facebook anzuschreiben! da bekommst du meistens innerhalb von wenigen minuten eine antwort! per Mail kann es schon bis zu 24 stunden dauern.
ansonsten verarbeitung top und bisher keinerlei beschwerden  habe ein ähnliches setting wie du - nur dass ich mich für die AMD GraKa (8970M) entschieden habe, weil das Preis/Leistungsverhältnis meiner Meinung nach das Beste ist  - auch mit der GraKa bisher keinerlei Treiberprobleme oder ähnliches

LG


----------



## Candide10 (17. April 2014)

danke für die Antworten. 
@GuruGurke
Wie sieht es bei dir mit Gewicht ,Kühlung, Akkulaufzeit und Lautstärke aus? Hast du das notebook auch häufig dabei?


----------



## Alex555 (17. April 2014)

Wie wäre es denn mit Desktop und Laptop? 
Einen richtigen Gamer Laptop in die FH mit reinzuschleppen, ob das so eine tolle Idee ist? 
Die Gamer Laptops sind sehr groß, sperrig, schwer, oftmals lauter (zumindest im Idle) ...
Für 1800€ bis 2000€ bekommst du einen klasse Gamer PC (1400€) und einen guten Laptop! Der PC wird nebenbei auch noch schneller als der Laptop sein! 
Ich würde dir das empfehlen: 
</title> <meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=iso-8859-1"> <title>One Gaming Notebook K33-4E by: One - ONE Computer Shop 
Konfiguriert mit I5, 860M (ist für Spiele durchaus zu gebrauchen) mit SSD 250GB 840 Samsung SSD -> 850€
Von den restlichen 1000€ baust du dir einen gescheiten Gamer PC zusammen, der auch noch schneller als jedes Gamer Notebook sein wird! 
Dazu ist ein 13" Notebook schön handlich


----------



## Candide10 (17. April 2014)

Von der Lösung mit desktop und Laptop halte ich jetzt nicht besonders viel. Hätte auf alle fälle gerne ein Notebook. Das von GuruGurke hat mir gut gefallen. Meine Frage ist ja eher wie sich eine gtx 870 zu einer 880 von laustärke temperatur gewicht usw verhält.


----------



## lukas1254 (18. April 2014)

Die gtx 880m bietet doch schon ca 25% mehrleistung
Die lautstärke ist von dem verbauten kühler abhängig , ist der kühler gut wirds beim zocken auch nicht so laut, ist der schlecht könnte es sein das du neben einem flughafen spielst


----------



## Candide10 (18. April 2014)

ok dann denke ich werde ich die gtx 880m nehmen. Bei hohen temps kann ich ja auch später noch so eine Lüfterunterlage kaufen. Mich würde noch interresieren ob das Ding dann recht schwer wird. Bei one steht 3,1 kg und wie sich das mit der akkulaufzeit verhält? Sollte ich bei der Wlan Karte auch eine bessere nehmen oder macht das wenig Unterschied?


----------



## Alex555 (18. April 2014)

Du kannst gerne auch ein Notebook nehmen. 
Ich finde nur persönlich dass sich bei diesem Budget eine Duale Lösung am besten anbieten würde. 
Ich würde dir ganz schwer dieses Modell ans Herz legen: http://www.amazon.de/G750JZ-T4023H-...=UTF8&qid=1397814145&sr=1-3&keywords=ASUS+ROG 
Hat die leiseste Kühlung, sieht seriös aus, gut 17Zoll sind etwas groß, hier eine 15Zoll Alternative: 
MSI GT60-2PE16H11B Gaming Notebook [39,6cm (15.6") / i7-4800MQ / 16GB RAM / SSD+HDD / GTX 880M / Win 8.1] bei notebooksbilliger.de 
Das MSI hat sogar ein 3K Display, beide haben 880M GPU, also das beste vom besten!


----------



## Candide10 (18. April 2014)

Ist zwar ne gute Alternative aber das asus gefällt mir vom Design her garnicht und beide sind ca 600€ teuerer. Ich hab zwar gemeint 1800-2000 aber wenn es günstiger geht ist das natürlich besser. Ausserdem hätte ich gerne einen Laptop ohne ssd weil ich mir selbst eine 500gb ssd reinbaue. Deshalb bin ich  eim one gelandet weil es um einiges günstiger ist.
Deshalb wollte ich wissen was ihr vom one haltet.


----------



## Alex555 (18. April 2014)

Candide10 schrieb:


> Ist zwar ne gute Alternative aber das asus gefällt mir vom Design her garnicht und beide sind ca 600€ teuerer. Ich hab zwar gemeint 1800-2000 aber wenn es günstiger geht ist das natürlich besser. Ausserdem hätte ich gerne einen Laptop ohne ssd weil ich mir selbst eine 500gb ssd reinbaue. Deshalb bin ich  eim one gelandet weil es um einiges günstiger ist.
> Deshalb wollte ich wissen was ihr vom one haltet.


 
Unter diesen Gesichtspunkten wird das One wirklich das beste für dich sein.


----------



## lukas1254 (18. April 2014)

Candide10 schrieb:


> ok dann denke ich werde ich die gtx 880m nehmen. Bei hohen temps kann ich ja auch später noch so eine Lüfterunterlage kaufen. Mich würde noch interresieren ob das Ding dann recht schwer wird. Bei one steht 3,1 kg und wie sich das mit der akkulaufzeit verhält? Sollte ich bei der Wlan Karte auch eine bessere nehmen oder macht das wenig Unterschied?



3.1 kg sind noch vollkommen im rahmen.
Die akkulaufzeit wird auch nicht geringer werden wenn du eine 880m statt einer 870m einbaust, da im idle Dank nvidias optimus technologie auf die cpu integrierte grafikeinheit gewechselt wird. Beim zockeb sollte man das noteboom sowieso am strom haben


----------

